# Shani Dev



## Ghastlydoor (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Guys, I haven't posted here all summer, but I've got tons of new drawings. Here's one a facebook friend suggested. He thought I should illustrate a Hindu God. I told him to pick one and I would try. He chose Shani, who is Saturn:


----------



## Ghastlydoor (Aug 21, 2011)

That is I've just been posting OLD stuff. I've been busy this summer drawing


----------



## legendhunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I really like your art style the contrast between the white and black, and the shapes of the realistic muscles with the empty spaces to depict the reflections.and then that mixed with all of the tiny details you do in such a small space. The tower of sticks, the twirling vines, all of it very impressive. I applaud you sir, I myself am quite artistic as well, however I am mostly a master with pipecleaners if you see my vids in the thread I have you will see what I mean.


----------

